
Uber is blowing the door wide open for its toughest competition - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-is-blowing-the-door-wide-open-for-its-toughest-competition-2017-6
======
conflicts
Ahhh yes, a business insider article supportive of Lyft and critical of Uber.
Yup, as expected, pmarca invested in the venture round and series B and D.
Just like he's an investor in Pando Daily and an investor in Buzzfeed via
A16Z. Those aren't the only media outlets he's heavily bought into either.

The biggest story in all this is how Lyft's biggest investor also happens to
be the biggest investor or one of the biggest investors in all the tech media
outlets critical of Uber and supportive of Lyft.

> "Not only has Lyft been able to "lift" its brand by capitalizing on Uber's
> mistakes, it has done so without directly attacking Uber."

It doesn't have to when pmarca is financing all the people doing the direct
attacks himself.

~~~
smt88
So do you have any actual evidence that the article is wrong? Do you have any
response to the following?

> _App engagement for Uber has fallen to 16%, while Lyft has remained
> consistent at 18%, according to Apptopia._

Your smoking gun is only interesting if all these articles are wrong. Also, is
he even an investor in Business Insider?

